# I need a gardener . . .



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

What do you do to remove weeds growing between pavers like in the pictures below? The only thing that would get them out in a semi timely manor was the 0 tip at about half blast but it would lift the bricks up from the bottom and blast out some of the bedding sand. I was worried the bricks were not going to settle back down flat and smooth. Someone suggested that I might round up them to kill them, then come back and blast em out. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You can get an attachment for a small propane tank and burn them out.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Duh! thanks Scott. If I burn em, fill the joints, and seal it, will the roots still push back? Would round up kill them off better?


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> Duh! thanks Scott. If I burn em, fill the joints, and seal it, will the roots still push back? Would round up kill them off better?


Hire a crew of *******, have them dig from China up to this patio and pull the weeds from that direction...


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

arnt ******* from Mexico?


----------



## Bushdude (Apr 17, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> arnt ******* from Mexico?


Yes they are! Cheeseheads are from Wisconsin!!


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

and beer heads . . .
but they are from everywhere.
I think you meant "******"


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Spray the sh!t with roundup. Whats wrong with you people??????


----------



## HomeGuardPaints (Jan 17, 2008)

round up and then pull them. then round up every 2-3 months during the warmer months.


or 

you could pull the patio up and the mow them, then replace the patio.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Just bring your laptop out there and show them a few of your threads ... they will laugh to death and you can pull them out.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

just out of curiosity NEPS, what about me makes you think DIY Hack? Is it just the name?

Speaking of hacks, where has Sev been?


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

HomeGuardPaints said:


> you could pull the patio up and the mow them, then replace the patio.


Dude, never thought to do this. Gonna do next weekend in my back yard. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

tsunamicontract said:


> just out of curiosity NEPS, what about me makes you think DIY Hack? Is it just the name?
> 
> Speaking of hacks, where has Sev been?


I really don't think you are. I just like playing with you. Nice patio and yard. Use some round up and pull em.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I really don't think you are. I just like playing with you. Nice patio and yard. Use some round up and pull em.


Tsunami

This is the kinder, softer side of NEPS. Embrace it while it lasts.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Tsunami
> 
> This is the kinder, softer side of NEPS. Embrace it while it lasts.


just came from dinner at the inlaws ....on my first beer .... could get ugly real soon !


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> just came from dinner at the inlaws ....on my first beer .... could get ugly real soon !


Think happy thoughts while you drink. You will become nicer and nicer. You enjoy helping young talent like Tsunami and he values your wisdom. Just dont go too soft on us. You have a reputation to keep up around here as the "resident." We dont want Bushdude to take your spot.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Think happy thoughts while you drink. You will become nicer and nicer. You enjoy helping young talent like Tsunami and he values your wisdom. Just dont go too soft on us. You have a reputation to keep up around here as the "resident." We dont want Bushdude to take your spot.


I just write what your really thinking pal.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> I just write what your really thinking pal.


You may be onto something there. You are leading the league in signature quotes.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> You may be onto something there. You are leading the league in signature quotes.


Did you see how many people visit my profile page too? I am a wanted man!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Did you see how many people visit my profile page too? I am a wanted man!


Timhag told me that Nathan has put you on salary to keep coming here.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> I really don't think you are. I just like playing with you. Nice patio and yard. Use some round up and pull em.


Haha, thanks NEPS. It certainly keeps it interesting. I am fine with some good hearted "smackass" as your life partner would say, but when people get really, truly worked up over online postings that is wack. Glad to know you still have a "light heart". But yah, I am new to the game and I can take what you dish. I will just lurk and wait for your replies to ewing . . .


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Think happy thoughts while you drink. You will become nicer and nicer. .


 ???? If one could think happy thoughts while drinking ...... then they wouldn't be DRINKING !!!

Myself, if I find I'm in a too charitable mood, I'll have a good stiff G&T and wait for "Gin Belligerent". Gotta love a cranky old fart on gin !!


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> ???? If one could think happy thoughts while drinking ...... then they wouldn't be DRINKING !!!
> 
> Myself, if I find I'm in a too charitable mood, I'll have a good stiff G&T and wait for "Gin Belligerent". Gotta love a cranky old fart on gin !!


 
Before







http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...n&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=1&ct=image&cd=1


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

After;


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

And how he thinks he feels:


----------



## peoplearemorons (Aug 10, 2008)

*lol*

dont look to bad but ur yard could use some work.. as for the stone work best way to keep weed down is to use a good weed killer on all cracks at the beggining of the year before the crap starts growing... and then again in usually mid summer round up will keep em down about 2 months depending on how much rain there is .


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

peoplearemorons said:


> dont look to bad but ur yard could use some work.. as for the stone work best way to keep weed down is to use a good weed killer on all cracks at the beggining of the year before the crap starts growing... and then again in usually mid summer round up will keep em down about 2 months depending on how much rain there is .


Your gonna do really well around here with a name like that. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

tsunamicontract said:


> What do you do to remove weeds growing between pavers like in the pictures below? The only thing that would get them out in a semi timely manor was the 0 tip at about half blast but it would lift the bricks up from the bottom and blast out some of the bedding sand. I was worried the bricks were not going to settle back down flat and smooth. Someone suggested that I might round up them to kill them, then come back and blast em out. Anyone have any suggestions?


Once you get them removed, use a pre-emergent herbicide to keep them out. It may not prevent all of them, but it might make it more manageable. I do a pre-emergent 3 times a year and it helps a lot.

Brian Phillips


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Just bring your laptop out there and show them a few of your threads ... they will laugh to death and you can pull them out.


 
Hahahahahahahaha!!! 
My sides, agony, you're as bad as timhag & daArch. :notworthy:
Stop :thumbup:

mistcoat(UK)


----------



## spraymonster (Dec 25, 2009)

why wasnt weed barrier used prior to brickwork?


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

spraymonster said:


> why wasnt weed barrier used prior to brickwork?


WOW, it is like you are talking to yourself in a corner with no one around.:jester::laughing:


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

^^^

Also, I miss Homey. 

And what ever happened to Bushy?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Hit em with round up about 3 or 4 days before you clean & seal


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

Who ever said pull up the pavers and mow hit the nail on the head. For once around here there is some useful information.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 24, 2008)

Before anyone uses Round-Up on a customers property, be sure to get the "ok". At the rate "Organic" growers (farm or residential home) are rising, Round-up on Organic certified soil will cause a BIG problem. Yeah, that means ANYWHERE on the property. Just keep that in mind...


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Necro post I believe is the term...


----------

